# Free Saturday admission, movie tickets June 8 at Michigan Historical Center



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*Free Saturday admission, movie tickets June 8 at Michigan Historical Center*

Contact: Christiana Hanson, 517-241-6852 or Sarah Lapshan, 517-241-1736

Agency: Natural Resources

June 3, 2013

A celebration of Michigan and the movies is happening on Saturday, June 8, as the Michigan Historical Center in Lansing kicks off its summer Second Saturday program with free admission and movie tickets.

Jackson National Life and the Michigan History Foundation are sponsoring events on June 8 at the museum, including the Second Saturday program - "My Life on Film" - which encourages children to explore historic movies and photographs to see what they reveal about Michigan's past. Participants will also learn how cameras work and have the chance to script their own Michigan history-inspired movie.

NCG Cinemas has donated free popcorn vouchers for everyone who attends and 72 movie tickets. The Center will be giving away two movie tickets to the first nine groups through the door at the top of each hour between 11 a.m. and 2 p.m.

"My Life on Film" is part of the museum's Second Saturday program, giving families and children the opportunity to create make-it take-it crafts and participate in hands-on activities that relate to the museum's permanent and temporary exhibits throughout the year.

"We are fortunate to have Jackson National Life, NCG Cinemas and the Michigan History Foundation as sponsors for this fun day at the Michigan Historical Center," said Sandra Clark, director of the Center. "Community support for our programs ensures that Michigan's stories continue to be told to current and future generations."

Michigan businesses interested in sponsoring a day at the museum to provide free admission in exchange for promotional considerations should contact Carol Payne at 517-373-2565 or [email protected].

The museum and visitor parking are on the north side of Kalamazoo Street, one block east of M. L. King Jr. Boulevard. Weekend parking is free.

The Michigan Historical Center is part of the Michigan Department of Natural Resources. Its museum and archival programs help people discover, enjoy and find inspiration in their heritage. It includes the Michigan Historical Museum, 10 regional museums, Thunder Bay National Marine Sanctuary and Underwater Preserve, and the Archives of Michigan. Learn more at www.michigan.gov/michiganhistory.

Jackson National Life Insurance Company® ("Jackson®") has a long and successful track record of providing advisers with the products, tools and support they need to design effective retirement solutions for their clients. With $165.4 billion in total assets (IFRS), Jackson is a leading provider of retirement solutions. The company sells variable, fixed and fixed index annuities, and institutional products. Through its subsidiaries and affiliates, Jackson also provides asset management and retail brokerage services.

NCG Cinemas is based in Owosso, and currently has 14 locations in four different states. Founded in 1985, NCG focuses on mid-sized markets providing a top-quality movie-going experience.

The Michigan History Foundation's mission is to raise private funds to help preserve and interpret Michigan's history. Established in 1989, the Foundation to date has raised more than $7 million in private funds for the Michigan Historical Center and its museum system, archives, publications, educational and historic preservation programs.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------

